# Blank T-Shirts in Chicago?



## DanielJay (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey all;
Im having a little trouble picking out a blank that I am happy with to print for my brand. I was just wondering if anyone knows if there is a place in the chicagoland area that has many different styles on hand that I can go and see them in person. I want to actually hold the shirt to see how it feels. Or if someone local has alot of different styles of blanks and wouldnt have a problem with me stopping by for a couple minutes just to check them out that would work too.

PS. I have tried the gildan 8000, jerzees, and the beefy tee. I just want to see what else is out there before I order it.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Blanks in Chicago?*

Check out Alpha Shirt in Bolingbrook. They have a showroom at their huge warehouse there. alphashirt.com.


----------



## DanielJay (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Blanks in Chicago?*

Thank you. I will check that out


----------



## Old Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Blanks in Chicago?*

Daniel J, have you found any other places in the Chicagoland area? I am in the same predicament. Any good places for supplies?


----------



## orange circle (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Blanks in Chicago?*

S&S active wear is in Bensenville. They have thousands of products.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Blanks in Chicago?*

S&S is in Bolingbrook


----------



## CoryJP (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Blanks in Chicago?*

There's an Alstyle Apparel in Chicago too


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: Blanks in Chicago?*

alstyle and alpha have showrooms, s&s does not.
some wholesalers also have sample programs


----------



## lexxy (May 19, 2010)

American Apparel has 5 stores in the Downtown/Near Downtown Area.....


----------



## pups (Jan 15, 2011)

There is also "The T-Shirt Store" which has a lot of stuff and very cheap slight "reject" shirts that are usually ok for printing. It is a small storefront at Cermak/Kedzie (2200S/3200W)


----------

